# Помогите советом пожалуйста



## Andrey (23 Мар 2007)

Доброго времени суток!
Очень рад, что нашёл такой замечательный ресурс, как ваш форум.
Я здесь новичёк и совершенно не напрасно моё появление. Дело в том, что в 17 лет после сильнейшей перенесённой травмы мне ампутировали обе конечности гораздо выше колена. Сейчас мне 26 и уже на протяжении очень долгого времени у меня возникают проблемы со спиной.

Последнее время я постоянно испытываю тошноту, руки немеют - какое-то неприятное чувство лёгкого покалывания, знобит, на руках появляются какие-то красные пятнышки (особенно на тыльной стороне ладоней) очень сильные боли, которые проявляются особенно в промежутке между лопаток. Чувствуется онемение в области шеи и такое же чувство покалывания, как и в руках. Дышать тоже стало намного тяжелее, чем раньше...часто бывает головная боль и быстрая общая утомляемость. Время от времени наблюдается жжение в области груди. 

Понимаю, что веду сидячий образ жизни и оттуда все проблемы с позвоночником. Поскажите, может ли так же тошнота являться одним из симптомов того, что идёт сильная перенагрузка на спину?

Пожалуйста, очень прошу вас..подскажите к какому доктору следует обратиться, какие рентгены стоит сделать. Я проживаю в США.

Спасибо огромное заранее!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Мар 2007)

Andrey написал(а):


> Доброго времени суток!
> Очень рад что нашёл такой замечательный ресурс как ваш форум.
> Я здесь новичёк и совершенно не напрасно моё появление. Дело в том что в 17 лет после сильнейшей перенесённой травмы мне ампутировали обе конечности гораздо выше колена. Сейчас мне 26 и уже на протяжении очень долгого времени у меня возникают проблемы со спиной.
> 
> ...



1.МР-томография шейного и грудного отделов позвоночника.
2.Если нет противопоказаний массаж мышц спины и шеи
3.Кто у вас занимается проблемами позвоночника я не знаю. Возможно коллеги позже присоединятся и посоветуют что-то ещё...


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (23 Мар 2007)

Тошнота может быть связана также с проблемами с желудочно-кишечным трактом, так что такую возможность нужно исключить. В принципе головокружение и тошнота могут быть симптомами вертебро-базилярной недостаточности, то есть проблем на шейном уровне. Но прежде обследуйте ЖКТ, во всяком случае проконсультируйтесь с врачом, пусть он проанализирует характер тошноты и разберется с чем она связана.


----------



## Helen (24 Мар 2007)

Тошнота, связанная с заболеваниями органов желудочно-кишечного тракта, обычна связана с приемом пищи, и часто является одним из составляющих комплекса других симптомов, но не всегда.

К кому обратиться - зависит от Вашей страховки. Возможно, сначала к семейному врачу или терапевту, который, проведя часть обследований, направит на консультацию к специалистам - вертеброневрологу и гастроэнтерологу. Думаю, исследования, рекоммендованные доктором Зинчук, входят в Вашу страховку, но потребуют времени.


----------



## Andrey (24 Мар 2007)

Большое Вам всем спасибо за ваше драгоценное время и что так скоро откликнулись на моё обращение. Обязательно последую предложенным советам в ближайшее время.

С желудком у меня действительно есть кое какие проблемы. У меня наблюдается повышеная кислотность, от чего я принимаю медикамент под названием "Nexium" (после чего у меня значительно уменьшилось жжение в области желудка и прекратилась изжога).

Гастроэнтеролог провёл тест (эндоскопию) и не обнаружил ничего серьёзного и убедил меня в том, что тошнота не возникает от каких-то проблем, связаных с моим желудком. 

Самые наибольшие позывы к тошноте у меня возникают уже ближе ко времени сна (ночью). В то же самое время очень сильно ноет спина.
Головокружение испытываю после того, как лёжа на животе просто сажусь в обычную позицию.

Думаю, что со страховкой проблем не должно быть и собираюсь нанести неотложный визит к терапевту.

Спасибо за вашу помощь!!!


----------



## Анатолий (24 Мар 2007)

Насколько мне известно, за границей проблемами позвоночника занимаются остеопаты и хиропракты, есть наши врачи мануальщики.


----------



## ОлесяUKR (25 Мар 2007)

Дайте результаты анализов крови, общий и, желательно, тромбоциты.


----------



## Andrey (26 Мар 2007)

Анализ крови (общий) был сделан месяц тому назад.

[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	
[/URL]


----------

